# Fencing Newbie



## Silat Student (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi All,


 A Friend of mine has expressed an interest in learning to Fence. Are there any schools in the Tampa, Florida area that ya'll would recommend?

-Aaron


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 2, 2005)

Are you a college student?  Why not check out the local universities?  There should be many good clubs at low costs.


----------



## Silat Student (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm not a college student but my friend is, I'll pass it on.

Thanks,
-Aaron


----------



## Shane Smith (Nov 10, 2005)

If you're interested in learning real, historically-accurate fencing, I urge you to contact my associate Mike Cartier , SGL of ARMA South Florida.

*ARMA South Florida *
Mike Cartier, Deerfield Beach 
Bactria@bellsouth.net 
http://arma-sfl.com

To learn more about historically-accurate European fencing, check out our site at www.thearma.org


----------

